# Our Second Litter of Baby Hamsters



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are some pictures of our second litter of baby hamsters from our dwarf russian hamster, Elly.





































We've also done some video footage of the baby hamsters.


----------



## squidg (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh what cuties


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaw they are so cute.............


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwwww they are gorgeous!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very cute i love hamsters they are very sweet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i like hamsters,,,, but they dont live very long and the children get upset when they pass away,,,,,,,, These little babies are sooooooo cute,,,


----------



## sunny walker 98 (Feb 19, 2008)

hi its leanne 
they are sooooooo cute ahhhhhhhhhh they are amazing i mean would you like to just love to hug and kiss them for ever 
love leanne xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

They're gorgeous! Well done on getting some good photos too, we had a 'mare when our hamsters had babies trying to get good photos!


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

sunny walker 98 said:


> hi its leanne
> they are sooooooo cute ahhhhhhhhhh they are amazing i mean would you like to just love to hug and kiss them for ever
> love leanne xxx


Thanks Leanne, we know how you feel, all baby hamsters are adorable but this litter were especially gorgeous and we hug them as much as we can (which is a lot) we'll give them one from you


----------



## AnimalLoversWeb (Jan 5, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> They're gorgeous! Well done on getting some good photos too, we had a 'mare when our hamsters had babies trying to get good photos!


Thanks Alan, I agree getting focussed pics of all animals is difficult but dwarf hamsters particularly so, they move so fast, never still and most active when it's dark - not a very photogenic combination  But we got lucky here.


----------

